# I got bobbied again



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Apparently @bobbya08 felt he had not done enough damage to me in the newbie trade, and has seen my mention of certain favorites










And his bombings have gotten to the point where he contracting out his hits to friends to avoid recognition of the return address on the original package to lure one into a false sense of safety...










That being said it was a wonderful surprise and I greatly appreciate it....2 weeks Bobby 2 Weeks...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ADRUNKK (Aug 16, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## bobbya08 (Apr 10, 2017)

Glad they arrived safe and sound. Enjoy them buddy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

That RASScal !!!


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Great hit

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

curmudgeonista said:


> That RASScal !!!


I see what you did there.
Looks like a bobby trap to me...hehe.
Awesome smokes there bro!


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Damn nice hit!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Baboom! Whiny lil beeyotch....accept that bomb with some dignity and smoke em all in a row....put some lemon juice on your tongue after smoking the 4th one....should make the 5th one memorable. Just call me "The Forum Helper" .....I do what I can because I'm all about helping others.


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Cigary said:


> Baboom! Whiny lil beeyotch....accept that bomb with some dignity and smoke em all in a row....put some lemon juice on your tongue after smoking the 4th one....should make the 5th one memorable.  Just call me "The Forum Helper" .....I do what I can because I'm all about helping others.


That's it I am calling you at 2am to ask about my RH and storage of swisher sweets!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

JtAv8tor said:


> That's it I am calling you at 2am to ask about my RH and storage of swisher sweets!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Good luck with that...&#128513;


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

Bobby has no conception of the time, effort, and cost of replacing mail boxes. Or the power of explosives on the surrounding yard. Did he have to use a H(avanna) bomb? Just overkill. 

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Alrightdriver said:


> Bobby has no conception of the time, effort, and cost of replacing mail boxes. Or the power of explosives on the surrounding yard. Did he have to use a H(avanna) bomb? Just overkill.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Freakin showoff!&#129303;


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

Nice hit!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

Cigary said:


> Freakin showoff!&#129303;


Only way to get to Carnegie hall.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

Beautiful. Bobby is poking the bear.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Nicely done comrades.


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

I like this guy! @bobbya08, not only does he light the sleeping bears tail on fire, he starts lobbing Molotov cocktails into the cave!


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

OneStrangeOne said:


> I like this guy! @bobbya08, not only does he light the sleeping bears tail on fire, he starts lobbing Molotov cocktails into the cave!


Just in case you missed my response in the other thread






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

JtAv8tor said:


> Just in case you missed my response in the other thread
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Watched that movie the other night for the first time. Rather good.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------

